# Daytona area help



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Plan on staying a week in the Daytona area sometime this month,looking for lodging and the prospect for doing some fishing while there.Wife would like a place with a heated pool preferably on the water but that isn't a lock.I could use a little information on fishing in January if any fishing is happening,either pier,surf or anyplace that I might catch something.Am familiar with fishing the gulf and have a saltwater license.
Thank,
Jake


----------



## flattiefisher (Dec 13, 2011)

Try the East Central forum from Florida Sportsman. It's full of local reports both river and surf.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Will try that
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

You can google for lodging. For fishing, you can try surf, pier (Sunglow) and inlet. During this time of year, whiting, blue, sheephead are biting. Just not many peopele are reporting.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like there is a pier and condos next door to each other and looks like there might be a jetty just south of there.Will check to see what there lodging is like and close by.
Thanks,


----------



## danielxcha (Jan 6, 2012)

caught a bunch of whitings and blues the past few weeks near Ponce inlet lighthouse. maybe about 10-15 mins from daytona. Also sun glow pier has been good lately as well. good luck.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

My son and I hit up Sunglow yesterday and not much was going on. There were people that had been there all day and just had a few whiting and blues. On guy lost about a 14 inch Pompano. So yesterday was a great day getting out but the fishing was slow.


----------



## danielxcha (Jan 6, 2012)

*NSB surf by ponce inlet lighthouse*

went out this past saturday to nsb between the jetties and indian river inlet with the wife who has become quite fond of fishing ( to both of our surprise ) tons of whiting (all between 12-16 inch) , some smaller blues. She even manage to snag a guitar fish which was a blast for her to fight.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Clear nose Skate!


----------



## flattiefisher (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice catch! That was a skate. And Ponce Inlet Lighthouse is in Ponce Inlet. NSB is across the inlet.


----------

